# Ubuntu may ditch Mozilla Firefox?



## blueskynis (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, when you start Firefox 3.0.2 for the first time you will be granted with an EULA window with which you have to agree to. This had made some serious confusion and noise amongst open source community and especially Ubuntu community. Have a look at launchpad bug report site here.

More info here.

Lets hear your opinion...


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 16, 2008)

i havnt heard anything from ubuntu developers themselves but it seems as if this agreement conflicts with the what do you call it free license thing linux is built upon

if the developers speak to mozilla im sure they can get some agreement or they can just include a new browser no biggie there are plenty of open source browsers


----------



## xfire (Sep 16, 2008)

Konqurer is more preffered on Linux. I still preffer Opera though.


----------



## Frick (Sep 16, 2008)

Bah, Lynx is the way of Real Men. 

But as KeiranD said, no biggie. There's a few competent browsers out there. Maybe Opera will be standard in future Linux-distros?


----------



## Error 404 (Sep 16, 2008)

Opera would be awesome, Firefox annoys me a lot for some reason; probably because of the large amounts of RAM and CPU resources it uses (on my pathetic little laptop).
If they replace it with Opera, thats good. If they replace it with Konqerer, then thats worse than FF!


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 16, 2008)

No way Opera will be default browser because it isn't open source.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Firefox 3 still shares memory problems with later versions of FF2, I think Mozilla should put stringent memory restraints on Extensions too, Also start from Scratch for Firefox, not use the same code they used for FF1 and FF2.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2008)

My opinion is that the Linux community as a whole whines entirely too much about the GPL. If it's still free, who the hell cares? As an end-user, I sure as hell don't.


----------

